# Fs: 92g fluval corner tank with fish



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tank has some scratches and one section of lid is melted, 2 of the 4 lights dont work. Other than that everything else is good, stand is in good shape, has a fluval 404 and an optional 304, fluval electronic heater

Everything in the pictures is included except the driftwood

Livestock includes

2x endlicheri bichirs
1x ornate
2x palmas
1x ghost knife, doesn't hide all the time, actually comes out a lot
1 synodontis catfish
1 blue Texas
1 lg Oscar
A proven breeding pair of angels

550$ as the fish alone are worth that if sold individually


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U forgot the pics


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Pics.............


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what would you want for just the texas??


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Not parting out yet prefer to sell everything together


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well you let me know , I or a few people wouldnt mind a big tex.. thanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok so due to a lot of interest In the texas i will sell the fish separately after the tank and equipment are sold. I'll accept partial trades on the equipment (in sump skimmers, larger pumps, led lighting etc) or 300$. Also the Texas is around 4-5"


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

how much for the blue texas


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> Tank has some scratches and one section of lid is melted, 2 of the 4 lights dont work. Other than that everything else is good, stand is in good shape, has a fluval 404 and an optional 304, fluval electronic heater
> 
> Everything in the pictures is included except the driftwood
> 
> ...


The Texas is a male, has produced babies in the past but his mate died

Angels have also successfully breed when they were alone together

Ornate has also breed but mate died and all the eggs got eaten almost instantly

As far as I Know the palmas are male/female

Again, fish won't be sold off until the tank is gone and Oscar angels and synodontis have to go before any other fish are sold


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Is that my Oscar?? Boy he has grown. Free bump for excellent product.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

free bump from me , lol brez get that tex lol ,


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup that's him he eats a lot


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tank and equipment now 250$ want this gone ASAP


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Will trade tank for larger eheim or fx5 canister filter


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

take the tank tonight only for 250$ (w/o fish) and ill throw in the texas


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tank, angels, Oscar and synodontis all pending


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tank sold please lock


----------

